# Flickering mostly on bright scenes Benq w500



## Jodean

Ok i havent had the red pixel problem in a long time now.

But just recently i noticed that the whole screen flickers now, its starts randomly, i can pause tv or dvd and it still flickers. 

Ive tried component, hdmi, and also both from my hd dvd player and my vip 722 dish HD reciever.

It flickers on either imput and either device. It doesnt do it for awhile after its turned on. Its very annoying and driving me nuts.

I will benq about it but i bet they give me the cabling thing again. This pj has never flickered before. I have changed nothing in the room, and its still all new wiring in the new basement.

Everything is plugged into the same outlet.

Sometimes it starts flickering bad, then suddenly stops, then goes back again, then stops.

Anybody have any issues like this before??

It flickers way less and almost nonexistant if i turn off the dynamic iris.


----------



## mechman

Bulb arcing out maybe? Did you say it goes away after a little bit?


----------



## Jodean

just watched now for over an hour....no flickering...

seems to be during the first 30 minutes and after the inital 5 minutes.

mech i wont get my screen repainted for a while, been busy. Will post pics and thoughts when done though

Thanks

Joe


----------



## tenzip

Are you running the PJ in low or econo mode? If so, try switching to normal or bright mode for a few hours and a few startups. I've read that this can burn little sharp spots off the electrodes in the lamp, which may be the cause of your flickering. (The arc jumping from one sharp spot to another.)


----------



## Jodean

i tried runnin in normal mode...

this i just posted elsewhere but thought it would share.

*Ok i just sent my PJ in for warranty fix. It starts to flicker on me occassionaly and then other times its fine. It was also doing this on the no signal screen with no equipment hooked up. When i first got it i was getting red pixles as chasers on faces or other flesh colored things. It was really weird and they told me it was my cabling, even though i tried 5 different cables and 3 different sources on 2 different imputs (component and hdmi) 

Ok so i hope that fix that. I have had no red pixel issues, it seemed to stop then the flickering started.

Other questions i have is what is up with the dynamic iris?? I dont understand.....It seems to brighten bright scenes and darken dark scenes. Mean while doing this its like adjusting the brightness on your tv, its very noticeable and also changes the color of things while doing this.

I always run in cinema mode and used to run with the iris on.....i just recently turned that off as it bothered me too much and you cant even see the darker movies cause it makes it too dark.

The only thing i notice is that the black levels are really nice using the dynamic iris, but almost makes watching unbearable.

The tech support guy told me to reseat the bulb to try to fix the flickering, and i ended up breaking the bulb housing as it was getting stuck in there. I couldnt get the housing all the way out and just put it back together and it works but it still does the flickering thing. Not sure what they will say about that.

Any info would be appreciated

Thanks

Joe*


----------



## Jodean

I just got a message on my machine when i got home today.

It was from BenQ

They said they monitored it for over 8hrs and there was no flickering, and that they are sending it back to me.

Thats great.Along with the PJ in the note I told them it doesnt do it EVERY time and that if it does it, its in the first 20 minutes. SO they probrably turned it on and watched for 8 hours when it didnt do it.

Isnt that why i included the note???


----------



## Jodean

allright what do you guys think

ive had problems with this pj since day 1

i got it back from rma as they did nothing to it, it still flickers now and then

Now the bulb just popped on me

400 hours on it.

Will they replace the bulb for me??


----------



## Jodean

ok bulb did not pop

i turned it off and back on and now it works again.

why would i get a black screen all of a sudden? Absolutley no light coming out of the lens at all?

WTH is going on??


----------



## tenzip

If the arc was extinguished somehow, it would cause a no-light condition like you describe. Cycling power would correct it.

If you're still having the flickering issue, I believe I'd call BenQ and complain about it, and see what they're willing to do for you.


----------



## Jodean

the are supposedly sending a prepaid ups label but i have not got it yet.

they issued me another rma # and i told the guy they cant keep it for a month like last time.

they said it worked flawlessly last rma

now after it has shut down on me 2 or 3 times it seems to do it less now. Last night it didnt flicker at all.

Its like taking your car to get fixed then it wont act up. 

I cant wait to send it in again so i cant watch anything for a month!!!


----------



## MatrixDweller

It could be the bulb or the ballast. 

Do you have dirty power? What else is on the circuit that the projector is on (don't say your fridge please).

I think the big thing that sets the projector manufacturers apart thse days is their RMA departments. Reading ACGREEN's post about RMAing his Panasonic it sounded like he was bubbling with joy over the whole experience. 

Taiwanese circuitboards manufacturing is top notch, but I guess their service and support isn't.


----------



## Jodean

I have a dedicated circuit in a brand new room.

Ive tested at 120.1 volts with .1 volts between nuetral and ground.

Once it starts to flicker, i can unplug my dvd, sat reciever, and stereo. The only thing left on the this circuit is the pj and it still continues to flicker.

Still no response from benq about that prepaid shipping label they are supposed to send a week ago now. No email reply either.

Its now done the pixel thing once, shut down on me 5 times for no reason, and still have a little flickering at times.


----------



## Jodean

Soo....on 11/10 i called again to ask about that prepaid label. 

They then emailed it to me. It was supposed to be a 2 day label.

Its now 12/5 and i dont have a pj yet. I called last week and the guy didnt know if it was done yet. Said they would email me an update.....still waiting for the update.

Do you think i can make them lengthen the warranty for 2 more months since THEY have had my pj for 2 months now?? Remember this is the 2nd rma, the 1st was reported as no problems with the PJ.


----------



## Jodean

Well i got the PJ on 12/12

The second time i ran it it had the floating pixel problems

Tonight the third time ive ran it since ive gotten it back the fan is making noise again. instead of a constant fan noise its doing this rattle/whir sound, soft-loud-soft-loud. Like whirWHIRwhirWHIR

Cant wait for it to start flickering agian.

I sent it in for

1) bulb flickering

2) floating pixels

3) loud fan

4) randomly shuttin down

They gave no explaination of what was done or what they found.

It looks to me like they opened it, put it back in and sent it back.....all taking a months time.

Dont buy BenQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodean

well, the good news is....now after 3 RMA's i dont have any flickering anymore.

ive only gotten the red pixle issue the one time now, but the fan is still annoying, not how it was when new.


----------

